
Who Will Get Rich When Lyft, Uber, and Other Unicorns Go Public? - mmayberry
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/business/dealbook/ipo-investors.html
======
gcbw2
Ignoring pre-IPO mafia. For post-IPO this poses an interesting game theory
question since all of those require a monopoly to succeed. Either you invest
only on the winner, or lose money. there's probably no tie either, everyone
invest in all of them, they all will crash and a new one might take the
market.

